# Guys need some help



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Alright guys i got kind of a problem. I was in a accident few weeks back and cracked my left shoulder. After a few weeks the doctors said it should be healing good. I have this monster i have watching, got patterned, and i know i can get him. Beings i shoot right handed, my left shoulder is taking all the stress when i pull the bow back. anybody know of a way to make it have alittle bit less stress on my left shoulder, something to put off my bow that will go to my chest or something. I just dont think i can let that big one get away from me, with everything turning his patterns can change just like that and i might not see him again. Thanks again for everything....and i know some of you might say just take it easy for awhile till it heals all the way but theres just somethings that need to be done.


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

1: You can obviously ease up the tension on your bow a bit (check your sights of course).

2: I always had my bow set at 70 lbs, even when that was to heavy for me, after lots of practicing and fatigued arms I noticed that when I started with my bow pointing more towards the sky and brought it down to shooting level while drawing my bow that both arms were doing the work of drawing the bow. Be careful trying that though as it may put more stress on your shoulder depending on where it was cracked.

3: You can go to the doctor and get a note to send to the game and fish dept letting you use a draw lock type mechanism that holds your bow in the fire position such as a crossbow (but I believe that takes quite a bit of time to get the adjusted license back from the game and fish though).
http://www.drawloc.com/

4: Shoot left handed

5: Videotape a close friend shooting the buck and make damn sure he knows that he owes you big time.

6: Sit in your blind like any other day waiting for the buck to arrive and let adrenaline take over. Make sure to have lots of pain pills ready for the next week.

7: Shoot him next year when he's the ND state record (involves crossing fingers and lots of praying)

8: Fabricating something that is attached to your bow and is meant to be pushing against your body would be somewhat difficult to accomplish but not impossible (it sure would be bulky)

9: See if the doctor has any kind of a brace for your shoulder/arm that will help take some of the strain.

10. If you really wanted to go diehard, you could use something like a cast that is removable that runs from your wrist area to your shoulder and down your ribcage. It would take some fine tuning so that the bow handle sits perfectly against the casting while still being able to use your hand to hold the bow, but it should work.

If you truly need something to support the constant weight of the bow pushing back on your shoulder then I think number 10 would be your best bet. Adding crap to your bow will just make it shoot different from what it shoots now. Perhaps some PVC piping with large enough diameter to get your arm though with a slight angle piece (or heat it up and bend it if possible) where your elbow joint is could work.

Good luck


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. Well my friend that bow hunts already shot his deer this year and a nice one at it. I think im just gonna go for it probably take some pain pills just to help ease the pain.Also was thinking of making something that would be the length of my arm that would come off the bow and push against my chest or something just to help ease some of the pain. I would let the buck live till gun season but like any other time, big boys like him get smart and dont like to show themselves in the daylight. now hes being stupid comes by about the same time 3 days in a row now, watched him walk 10 yards from my ground blind yesterday when out scouting to see if he would come back by after setting up the blind. Ill post some pictures of my gadget for helping me shoot, and of course piotures of the deer when i get him


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

well i made a device that hooks on my bow, its the length of my arm and it has a pad that will push on my chest, it worked but i dont think i will be able to use it as it is somewhat a pain to deal with. so i said screw the pain, and i was able to pull it back and shoot it at the targets a few times just to make sure i could still do it. I can shoot it a few times then my arm will start to get sore and i will get alittle shaky. but as long hitting kill zone when i do shoot at my target the first few times i should be able to go bowhunting again, after all it should only take that 1 arrow. Thanks for the advice ando_31.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

With the buck you have on trail cam, id have to be missing an arm completely to be kept out of the woods and even than id have to try it with my toes!!!

NICE DEER and good luck to you!


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

Took me a couple hours, including drive time for supplies, to I build a drawlock type mechanism that works on my father's bow. He needs it because his right arm has no strength in it because of a small accident. He's pretty much in the same boat as you ndoutdoorsman. The concept is pretty simple, but simple is usually the best way to go. I've included a couple of pics to give people an idea of how easy it is to convert your bow into something of a crossbow concept. Keep in mind this is illegal unless you have had a doctor consent note sent to the G&F dept and have received a special license.










I removed the slide bar and replaced it with a longer solid steal bar which removes just by pulling it out of the sleeve that housed the slide bar so that it could be broke down to size for transporting with ease. A couple of bends later and I saved my ol' man from buying a $600 crossbow or a $150 drawlock that probably isn't near as convenient as this setup. Total cost was less than $4.00.










As you can see I have a little bit of work to do with a hacksaw and a quick coat of paint. I also might make a foot hold that screws into the stabilizer hole to prevent the sights from pushing into the ground while drawing back. All in all I think this will suite his needs quite well and it would probably yours as well ndoutdoorsman.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Thanks ando_31 that looks sweet. I tried just wrapping my shoulder up tight and that seemed to help well at least enough to not hurt as bad as before. just gonna take the pain hopefully it should only be 1 shot that i have to deal with. SHot the bow made sure i can still hit the target and everything is good.


----------

